#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  百篇慶賀！重開徵角！

## 弦月

喔耶！上弦月破百篇了！
上次五十篇忘記這次一定要在又去歡迎新獸之前發這篇
基於我破百篇的這個令獸興奮的事實，我決定來辦個小活動（其實也不算活動？
——————
大家應該有看到我的小說《尋源》了吧？因為最近我取小說角色名和村莊名取到快沒梗了（不對）而且我希望和讀者有更多的互動
所以呢，蒸餃給他辦下去了！
還有喔，填過我上一個蒸餃的各位，小說應該……我高中才會發了…… （我要會考了（哭
所以，你們可以自由選擇要不要「跳槽」！（就是直接把舊蒸餃單搬過來
因為我未來有合併兩個小說的打算，等一下變成「啊！上弦月小心！」「好，上弦月你也是喔」這樣就太驚悚了wwwwww
（*銀牙，冰菊，幻瞳，幻星嵐，隱藏獸物五位請勿跳槽，我已經構思好你們的劇情了
好了，廢話到這裡，單子如下，請食用
（這次的單子比較詳細，就麻煩各位了
*不一定要照著我的單子填，可是我單子有列出來的都要有喔！
———（請詳細閱讀上文以及設定文）———
基本資料

獸名：

品種：

性別：

個性：

外觀：

平時以什麼形態示人：

平時以「獸人/龍人形態」示人者請多填此單：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


體型大小：壯碩（熊直立大小）/中等（人直立大小）/嬌小（約半個成年人高度）/與獸型態一樣大小（直立動物意思）

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：

能否變成獸型：    
    


可化身「帶有動物特徵的人類」者請多填此單：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


人形時髮色：

是否露出獸類特徵：

可否控制獸類特徵的顯露：

以何遮住獸類特徵：

可否化為獸型或獸人形：

外見年齡：    
    


「龍類」請多填此單：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


角（角的顏色，形狀，外貌等）：

中國龍或西洋龍或恐龍：

翅膀形狀，顏色：

其他：


———－－－－－－－－－－－－－－———
以上是基本資料的單子，請各位填好之後繼續進行「第二步」
預計先徵個十位（跳槽也算在內），等寫完再開放

－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－
【尋源】
【舊徵角】
【新徵角】
【第二步 申請單】
【設定】
－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 斑夜

換我恭喜弦月達到一百篇啦!!!
雖然接下來的一年挺累的不過請努力撐過去(老實說那是很空虛的一年
因為成天在考試
會考加油!
小說也是!

以下是基本資料

獸名：斑夜

品種：1/2狼與貓(混種)

性別：公

個性：厭惡過於擁擠的地方，心地善良，常常孑然一身。熱情但不會主動接近他人，除非彼此的關係達到一定程度，且非常重視同伴。容易看事情不順眼而發怒，生氣時嘴巴不饒人，可是通常心裡很愧疚。不重要的事直接忽略，只記要事。平常是貓形態，感覺很自在時才會轉為狼形態。能進行時光旅行，但因害怕其後果所以從不嘗試。

外觀：(一)貓：白毛，耳背(雙耳)、胸前、前腳(雙腳)前端為深紫毛。紅眼，臉頰兩側各有一道紅斑紋。左耳(折耳且有傷痕)、背上有青藍色火焰燃燒，會隨心情改變亮度，甚至熄滅(想隱藏時)。右後腳長著黑色透明薄片數片，似乎是用來改寫時間。(二)狼：全身紫黑毛(幾乎是黑色)，毛特多，黃眼，脖子上戴著一條老舊的金色項鍊的懷錶，它可以控制時間流。

平時以什麼形態示人：獸(不會以獸人形態出現)

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      《尋源》的情節真是愈來愈吸引獸啦！本狼話不多嗥就來填寫囉！

      獸名：斯冰菊

品種：北極狼

性別：公

個性：睿智聰穎，對夢想堅持到底，喜歡嗥一點都不好笑的凍笑話。

外觀：基本上背黑腹白(尾巴也一樣)，胸前有兩塊紫色星狀毛。狼人型態穿一條海灘褲，顏色不定，戴紫色線串起來的項鍊。

平時以什麼形態示人：狼人型態，偶爾是狼型態。

體型大小：中等（人直立大小）

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：25歲

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：指，不過還是有爪子，只是和腳爪相比不怎麼尖銳。

能否變成獸型：可以，隨時隨地。

那麼就再次麻煩弦月囉！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    留嗥

                                                                                       狼版12年7月17日    21:42

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

獸名：艾萊維亞拉

品種：龍獸種

性別：第三性別(一定的)

個性：天然 (?)

平時以什麼形態示人：龍人

體型大小：中等

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：19

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：爪

能否變成獸型：可以


外觀：(下圖)

----------


## 破魔 月牙

基本資料

獸名：洸神 月

品種：魔狼

性別：公

個性：冷漠 、壞壞(X

外觀：直接上圖不會形容(?

當有從內心要保護的事物的時候會解放月狼的血統


平時以什麼形態示人：獸人

體型大小：中等

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：21

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：指

能否變成獸型：能

----------


## 奇比斯克

基本資料

獸名：奇比斯克，簡稱（奇比）

品種：光之龍族

性別：小公龍一隻

平時以什麼形態示人：獸（四腳）　

個性：和平，愛賣萌，但是有少龍(少爺)病，很好相處，討獸／人撒嬌蹭蹭，傻呼呼小龍，愛用超中二的自我介紹法。

外觀如下－－－－－
小龍體型：正常，但比卡通裡面的小龍還要來得大一點。
巨龍體型：十層樓高大，正常巨龍的體重？(不明)

小龍特徵：全身白色毛絨絨，鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，有翅膀。
巨龍特徵：鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，雙腿有紅色箭頭圖案，腹部面是酪黃色的，巨龍翅膀，紅頭髮+背部紅色。


「龍類」請多填此單：

角（角的顏色，形狀，外貌等）：沒有角，有羽狀形耳朵

中國龍或西洋龍或恐龍：日本卡通龍可以嗎？（如哥吉拉巨龍／怪獸） :jcdragon-xd: 

翅膀形狀，顏色：小龍是白骨架黃色翅膀，巨龍是紅色骨架酪黃色翅膀．．．

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

獸名：蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特

品種：天魔狼族

性別：雄性

個性：精明穩重，帶有些許幽默感，對晚輩極為照顧，煙斗幾乎不離口，偶爾也會拄著一根木枴杖活動，木枴杖是偽裝，其實是蒼煌的武器，太一權杖，一根雪白色的魔法杖

外觀：請參考下圖



平時以什麼形態示人：獸人形態

體型大小：中等（人直立大小）

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：85歲，老狼一枚

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：指，但還是會有爪子，不過並沒有獸型時那麼鋒利

能否變成獸型：可以

----------


## 弦月

> 換我恭喜弦月達到一百篇啦!!!
> 雖然接下來的一年挺累的不過請努力撐過去(老實說那是很空虛的一年
> 因為成天在考試
> 會考加油!
> 小說也是!
> 
> 以下是基本資料
> 
> 獸名：斑夜
> ...





> TO  弦月：
> 
>       《尋源》的情節真是愈來愈吸引獸啦！本狼話不多嗥就來填寫囉！
> 
>       獸名：斯冰菊
> 
> 品種：北極狼
> 
> 性別：公
> ...





> 獸名：艾萊維亞拉
> 
> 品種：龍獸種
> 
> 性別：第三性別(一定的)
> 
> 個性：天然 (?)
> 
> 平時以什麼形態示人：龍人
> ...





> 基本資料
> 
> 獸名：洸神 月
> 
> 品種：魔狼
> 
> 性別：公
> 
> 個性：冷漠 、壞壞(X
> ...





> 基本資料
> 
> 獸名：奇比斯克，簡稱（奇比）
> 
> 品種：光之龍族
> 
> 性別：小公龍一隻
> 
> 平時以什麼形態示人：獸（四腳）　
> ...





> 獸名：蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特
> 
> 品種：天魔狼族
> 
> 性別：雄性
> 
> 個性：精明穩重，帶有些許幽默感，對晚輩極為照顧，煙斗幾乎不離口，偶爾也會拄著一根木枴杖活動，木枴杖是偽裝，其實是蒼煌的武器，太一權杖，一根雪白色的魔法杖
> 
> 外觀：請參考下圖
> ...


以上六位已經收到了～
斑夜的任務大概會從八到十章開始喔～
敬請期待！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

基本資料

獸名：尥廷

品種：狼>>幽魂>>狼魔

性別：雄性

個性：因為已經死亡的緣故，對許多事情都抱以淡然的心態去看待。但由於死因是被人類所獵殺(皮毛還被剝走)，相當不信任人類。在遇見附身對象之前的幾十年間因為怨念的日益深厚而成魔。基本上除非必要，否則不願意出手。
唯一的例外則是已經把附身對象(某人類)當作是夥伴，並且樂於展現惡搞精神。

外觀：死亡以後之設定如附圖(以Wyndbain前輩之flash製作)
主色灰副色白，眼睛為藍色。
死亡以後靈體主色更為深灰色，雙眼左紫右藍，眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深藍刺狀突起；胸前掛有養母虎伊拉右側上顎犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套(遮蓋刀傷，左藍右紫)，左前腿與右後腿內側有彈孔；背生羽翼，雙翼末端羽毛均有班駁血紅摻雜。

若需要被附身對象之人設或狼之人型狀態則留言告知，會盡快趕圖

平時以什麼形態示人：藏在附身對象身上，不過若是敏感的獸或是人可以隱約感覺到氣場或甚至看得見人的背後有著狼形的虛像。

#以下同時有附身對象的模樣及掌握附身對象主導權時的樣子，以斜槓做分隔#

人形時髮色：黑髮/白髮於腦後繫著小馬尾

是否露出獸類特徵：無/有白耳朵及黑尾巴、紫色獸瞳

可否控制獸類特徵的顯露：可以

以何遮住獸類特徵：鴨舌帽，尾巴則只有獸類看得到

可否化為獸型或獸人形：均可

外見年齡：17

---
啪嘰的碎碎念區
麻煩弦月君了<(_ _)>大感謝！

----------


## 血漾

獸名：血漾

品種：獵豹(紋路不同)

性別：雄

個性：''非常''怕生、不認識的不會靠近，認識的會很瘋(?、很愛玩

外觀：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容





平時以什麼形態示人：純獸

----------


## 奔奔

獸名：奔奔

品種：虎

性別：雌

個性：樂天冒失，善良

體型大小：中等
是獸人

｢ 外見 ｣ 年齡：14

前肢通常是「指」還是「爪」：爪

能否變成獸型：可

----------

